# 1/2 or 7/16 inch steel



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I've never really shot steel shot, just lead and marbles. I figured I should get 20 pounds of steel so I'd always have hunting ammo on hand. I was about to order 1/2" balls, but for the same price I can get 540 more 7/16" balls. I was looking at the sizes on a ruler and there is not that much of a difference in size between the two. Is there that much of a difference in effectiveness between the two for hunting. What mathematical equation do I use the get the amount of retaind energy when shot at a distance(like 30 yards). Is there much of a difference in the change of trajectory when shot into brush. I hope I asked this question correctly, I guess the main question is about the 'difference in energy' when shot at at 'distance' and if the 1/2" ball would create that much more blunt force trauma than the 7/16" ball


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

Most of the posts on here recommend 1/2" steel for hunting. Something to keep in mind. 1/2" weighs 1.49 times as much as 7/16" for the same material. Almost 1 1/2 times the weight means much more energy at impact for similar speeds. I don't know the energy equations off the top of my head but I'm sure someone can chime in with those. You also may wish to search kinetic energy or something similar if you are curious.


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

Other things to consider are the game itself. The band setup....many others on the sight know much more than I. With the correct band setup and speed 7/16 " can be big enough for certain game. Regarding what I said about weight being deceptive. Here is a chart with various weights.

View attachment Ammunition.pdf


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

For ballistic calculations, go here to download a very good program that will do the calculations you want and show you the trajectories:

http://www.ctmuzzleloaders.com/ctml_experiments/rbballistics/rbballistics.html

In general, heavier is much better. It retains down range velocity better and delivers more energy. In the range of variables appropriate for slingshots, the loss of velocity from shooting heavier ammo, is outweighed by the increase in energy.

For hunting, I would recommend going with the .5 inch steel.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------

